#ubuntu-jp 2011-05-23
<ZhUser> 有没有会讲中国话的呀。。。
<ZhUser> 你们你们！！！！
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Speak English or Japanese!
<Emmanuel_Chanel> This is a Japanese channel and not a Chinese channel!
<ZhUser> Oh。。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> And I don't understand what you say, either! Neither would anyone other.
<ZhUser> I can't understand your English, too
<ZhUser> Where can I download Openoffice.org ..........
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Not LibreOffice?
<Yuzu-> なんてこったｗ
<Emmanuel_Chanel> LibreOffice: http://www.libreoffice.org/ & OpenOffice: http://www.openoffice.org/
#ubuntu-jp 2011-05-24
<ZhUser> Many Japanese songs are beautiful.Although I can‘t understand what it means...
<mizuno> こんばんは
<nobuto> こんばんは
<mizuno> ping > jkbys
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110524
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで何かあるでしょうか
<mizuno> 北海道ページはそろそろ作ります。来週くらいまでに
<mizuno> 京都のページもいるか。アイテムに足してください
<jkbys> 北海道って水野さん以外に誰か行くんでしたっけ
<mizuno> 箕面のなやさんと一緒にいきます
<jkbys> なんと
<mizuno> あと、Debianのuwabamiさんと現地で合流とか
<jkbys> ほうほう
<mizuno> あと、ブース番がいなくなると困るので、隣接希望ブースにNetBSDって書いて申し込みました
<Henrich> 関西の人ばっかりの北海道…
<mizuno> あと坂本さんが電車で来てくれるかなー？とか期待
<jkbys> そういや仙台おつかれさまでした
<mizuno> 往復1700Kmはしんどかったです。来年は新幹線にしましょう……
<jkbys> 関西からなら飛行機もいいですね
<jkbys> では議題のほうへ
<jkbys> 5月分チームレポート
<jkbys> OSC仙台
<jkbys> [ ] 他には？
<mizuno> Remixのリリース？
<jkbys> それぐらいかな
<jkbys> じゃあ村田さん、書いておいてもらえますか？
<nobuto> はい、やっておきます。
<jkbys> OSC京都
<jkbys> [ ] セミナー担当者とお題を決める
<jkbys> セミナーやりたい人いますか
<mizuno> いくやさん、小林さんどうでしょう？
<jkbys> なんだ水野さんやらないのか
<mizuno> 北海道でやるし、せっかく関西なので
<mizuno> おふたりがやらないなら、自動的にhitoさんになりますね……
<J-SHABI-P> ren hao shao a
<jkbys> いつまでに決めればいいんだっけ
<mizuno> まだそんな急いでいるわけではないです。〆はいつだったかな？
<mizuno> ちょっといますぐには不明です
<jkbys> 少なくとも今週ではないと
<mizuno> はい
<jkbys> じゃあ検討ってことで・・・
<mizuno> 申し込み締切が明日なので、来月上旬くらいなら大丈夫じゃないかなあ、とか
<jkbys> なるほど
<mizuno> 京都でいえば
<mizuno> 金曜日にローカル企画でUbuntuを使ってLinux入門セミナーをやるようです
<mizuno> それを手伝うことになってたりします、私
<jkbys> ローカル企画？
<mizuno> OSC京都のスタッフ側で企画してるやつですね
<jkbys> ほほう
<mizuno> 日本語Remix CDも必要数を提供するつもりです
<jkbys> はい
<mizuno> まあ、そんな感じで
<jkbys> じゃあ京都はこんなもんで次へ
<jkbys> OSC名古屋
<jkbys> [ ] 参加する？
<mizuno> 村田さんどうでしょう
<mizuno> ……
<mizuno> えーと、とりあえず私は名古屋行くつもりです
<Henrich> 本当に行脚してますね
<mizuno> 申し込み開始はまだなので、今日決めなくてもいいです。検討しておいてください、で
<jkbys> まぁ水野さんが行くなら参加の方向って感じですね
<nobuto> 反応遅れました。名古屋はいけるかどうか不透明です。
<mizuno> 名古屋は神戸より近いんすよねー>Henrich
<jkbys> 議題は以上ですが他になにかあるでしょうか
<mizuno> 京都前くらいにカンファレンスパックが欲しいかも
<jkbys> じゃあ頼みましょうか
<mizuno> まだ仙台終ってCDの在庫確認してないんですが
<mizuno> 京都、名古屋、9月の東京と戦うなら1パックは必要です
<jkbys> 補給してもらおう
<mizuno> 今すぐでなくていいので、小林さんのタスクとして積んでおいてください
<mizuno> あとはなんかあるかな……
<jkbys> ほい
<mizuno> イベントメモに、仙台の反省点を書いておきます。来年に向けて
<Henrich> そうか、神戸より近いのか…
<jkbys> 牛たん屋でなにかしでかしたんですか
<mizuno> 坂本さんが鼻血で、皿の上を真っ赤にしたくらいかな……
<jkbys> なんだそれｗ
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<hito_jp> 反省点は「じゃんけんの手はランダムにする」とかそういう？
<nobuto> おいらのかばんにも血が飛んだ跡があった。
<jkbys> じゃあまぁ一旦しめましょうか
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日の22:00でいいですか？
<mizuno> そうですね
<hito_jp> はひ
<mizuno> 31ですね
<nobuto> はい。
<jkbys> 31ってことで。お疲れ様でした。
<mizuno> おつかれさま
<hito_jp> お疲れ様でした（さいごしか参加してないけど
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
<Henrich> お疲れさまです。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<mizuno> オフラインミーティングみたいなパーティとは別に、いわゆる勉強会もやってほしいとかいう声が……どうしたもんすかね
<hito_jp> いわゆる勉強会はやりたくないなぁ。
<mizuno> ですよねえ…
<hito_jp> 参加してるだけで何かになったつもりになる場は避けたい。
<hito_jp> あくまで「話す人」と「お客さん」の区分けはしっかりしたい。ずっと「お客さん」でいるだけで帰属欲求満たされてもうーん、という。
<Henrich> スパルタ式でやれば（わら
<hito_jp> 出席と参加はちがうんだよ、というのが明確になる形があればいーんですけどねー。
<mizuno> 個人的にはDebian Hack Cafe的な、だらだら喋りつつ酒飲んで各自作業みたいなゆるい会を内々でやりたいというか
<mizuno> オフラインミーティングやる余力が今ないけど、からあげ食いてえっつーか
<mizuno> あと柴田さんがリリースパーティ的なものを(小規模で)やりたいとか言ってますた
<Henrich> kazken3を囲んで唐揚をたべる？
<hito_jp> それ水野さん東京に来るってことですか……。
<mizuno> お呼びとあらば
<mizuno> 厚木に無線LANつかえて貸し切れるパブあります(ぉ
<hito_jp> 土日に厚木まで来いとおっしゃる…
<hito_jp> それはそれとして、なんかイベントはやらないといけないですかねぇと言いつつ余裕が。
<Henrich> 東京と厚木は違うんじゃ。。。
<mizuno> イベントつーか、ゆるい飲み会？
<hito_jp> それはイベントカテゴリではなく、「nomikai」とか書いてやれば良いのではなかろーかと思ってたりします。
<mizuno> そうですねえ
<mizuno> Natty Nomikaiやるかー
<hito_jp> こざっぱりした飲み会。
<nobuto> フォーラムから応答が返ってこないんですが、気のせいですかね。
<mizuno> おや
<hito_jp> よくあることのような
<nobuto> jkbys: フォーラムから応答がないんですが、様子みていただけますか？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 飲み会ですか… http://www.tlug.jp/ の飲み会にここで誘われて，ここ公認のものと間違えた事ありました．得失はよく分かりませんけど，やるのはいいのかも知れませんね…
<hito_jp> 言ってるそばから復活した？
<mizuno> むむ、ペンタックスのアウトレットセール……
<nobuto> フォーラムへの議事録投稿は明日やろう。
<hito_jp> ……ちがうな、ping通る/https張れる/レスポンスが極度に遅い、かな。動的ページ生成のコストが跳ね上がってる。スラッシングしてる？
#ubuntu-jp 2011-05-25
<Emmanuel_Chanel> hi
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
#ubuntu-jp 2011-05-26
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ”行っとけ！　Ubuntu道場！”のさかもっちーさんって， Mocchi さんでしょうか？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-05-27
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Yuzuchan> ノ
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Ubuntu で，画面がブラックアウトして，エラーメッセージが出て動かなくなり，再起動しました．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> CPU が過負荷になったんじゃないの？とも人に言われました．(相談というより雑談の積もりです…)
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 沢山の人が常駐していますね．
<Yuzuchan> ですねぇ。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ＞”行っとけ！　Ubuntu道場！”のさかもっちーさんって， Mocchi さんでしょうか？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> この質問投げてみたのですが，返答が得られませんでした．どうやらそうみたいな感じもしますけど．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Yuzuchan さんは， Ubuntu の使い心地はどうですか？
<Yuzuchan> Unityにやっと慣れてきたかな
<Yuzuchan> でもまあ
<Yuzuchan> 一般ユーザーなので、使いこなせていない方だと思いますが。
<Yuzuchan> （あまり雑談しないほうがいいのかな
<Emmanuel_Chanel> いえ，ここは，雑談も ok のチャンネルだったはずです．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 私の場合，パソコンのスペックが足りなくて， Unity は使えない感じです．
<Yuzuchan> ２Dとか
<Yuzuchan> ２Dバージョンなら動くかもしれません
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Unity でログインすると， Ubuntu Classic として，前の GNOME だかが出るのですよ…
<Yuzuchan> うーん、
<Yuzuchan> ドライバ更新してないとか
<Yuzuchan> （ないか
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ドライバーでどうにかなるにしても，私は書けませんしねえ…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ベンダー(nvidia)が linux 用のドライバーを出していますけど，旧式過ぎるのかきちんと対応しているとはいえない感じですし…
<Yuzuchan> でも本当にスペックが足りないなら，打つ手が無いでしょうね、、
<Yuzuchan> うーん、、
<Yuzuchan> ハードウェアで死活問題なのが、ペンタブレット。
<Yuzuchan> 結構困ります。
<Yuzuchan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/UnityHardwareRequirements
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 素直に Windows 使うのが無難なのかも知れませんね…
<Yuzuchan> ノートに入れるのは諦めましたｗ
<Yuzuchan> Emmanuelさんは、なぜUbuntuを？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> この Ubuntu PC には， Ubuntu の前は， Fedora を入れていた(Windows は入れていない…)のですが，流行っていましたし，ちょうど， Fedora の更新の時期にさしかかったところで， Ubuntu が 10.10 になったので入れてみた感じです．
<Yuzuchan> 用途です
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Ubuntu では，ウェブを見たり，ネットで動画を見たり，チャットをしたり…ですねえ…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Linux で自宅サーバーもしていますが，それは Ubuntu ではなく Debian を使っている感じです．
<Yuzuchan> 前者はiPhone/iPadなんかで済む時代ですからね
<Emmanuel_Chanel> みたいですね．私はスマート・フォーンは，  iPhone も Android OS 入りも何も使った事ありませんけど．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 外出が多いと， iPhone とか Android ケータイなんかもの凄く便利でしょうね．
<Yuzuchan> 無理して使っても、かえって時間の浪費になるという、、
<Yuzuchan> ＜PC
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ふむ…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ノートパソコンも，外出して何時間も使う程バッテリー持たないって話でしたっけね．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Windows はともかく， Linux は，”Linux の用途はインストールだ”なんて言われたりもしていますしねえ…
<Yuzuchan> Windowsは再起動とブルースクリーンエラーかなｗ
<Yuzuchan> でも７悪く無いですよ
<Yuzuchan> （設計思想はともかく
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 要求性能見ると Vista より痩せた感じがしましたが，そんな感じ？
<Yuzuchan> IE9も、早い早いｗ
<Yuzuchan> MS Officeはゴミですけど
<Yuzuchan> じゃあ好んで買いたいかといえば、微妙ですね。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> LibreOffice は便利ですか？
<Yuzuchan> WinよりMac選ぶでしょう。
<Yuzuchan> LibreOfficeというか、Office製品自体いらないような
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ううん…私は，AT互換機しか使っていませんからねえ…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> へえ…
<Yuzuchan> 使います？
<Yuzuchan> 作業が面倒ですよ
<Emmanuel_Chanel> あまり使いませんけど，年賀状とか，そういうのが使えないと困るかなあとか…
<Yuzuchan> いや、自分が特殊かもしれません
<Yuzuchan> Adobeモノでやっちゃうので。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 豪勢ですね．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Linux でやるなら， GIMP を調整して，ハガキ印刷用にしてみる感じ…なのか知らん？って， GIMP は縦書き文には対応していなかったか…
<Yuzuchan> 専攻がそっちですから
<Emmanuel_Chanel> なるほど．
<Yuzuchan> GIMPは、、
<Yuzuchan> 頑張っているのは認めますが
<Emmanuel_Chanel> そういえば，デザイナー系とかクリエイター系って，もの凄く高いスペックのパソコン使うってきいたなあ…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> どうぞ．
<Yuzuchan> 和文には辛いです
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 辛そうですね…
<Yuzuchan> AdobeのInDesighでさえ、本家とはもはや別物ですし
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 特に年賀状なんて，宛名を縦書きにしないと失礼になりそうですし…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> へえ…
<Yuzuchan> 英語版が安いからと言って買うと、大変ｗ
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Adobe は，日本で売りたいからそこまでするのでしょうけど，して貰えるくらい，日本市場は大きいという感じなんでしょうね．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> オープンソースの年賀状作成ソフトなんて，ここら辺で作れたらいいでしょうね．
<Yuzuchan> LibreOfficeはどうなんでしょうね。MSWordを殺しにかかるより、一太郎を見たほうが良いかと
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 私には生憎， GUI プログラミングはダメ， CLI も出来る事はあまりない感じ…ですけど．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 一太郎は売れていますね．
<Yuzuchan> まあ非プログラマが偉そうに言うのもなんですが。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 欲しければ LibreOffice で日本語用アドオンをプログラミングしろ！って言われるのでしょうね．
<Yuzuchan> ないなら作る　当然といえば当然なのでしょうけど
 * Yuzuchan ハッカー精神とは程遠い人
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ここで，人に迷惑かけながら， LibreOffice に入れる年賀状作成アドオンを作ったら，実力がつくのでしょうね．
#ubuntu-jp 2012-05-21
<xengineer> はじめまして
<xengineer> ここは質問とかしていいところなんでしょうか・・・
<xengineer> bashでログインしたときのnon-interactiveモードの挙動について質問したいんですが・・・
#ubuntu-jp 2012-05-22
<kuai410022283> ?
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<mocchi> こんばんは
<chonan> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120522
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<hito_jp> そっちから編集すると事故るので先にメインページ編集してください……。
<abirua1> こんばんわ。
<mizuno> 仙台は議題にあがってなかったっけ
<mocchi> hito_jp: 議題の話ですね？
<hito_jp> 議事録。
<jkbys> 先週の内容になってるきがする
<hito_jp> 1) 「前回」の日付を当日に直す、2) Log を増やす、3) 個別ページを編集する、って
<chonan> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting にそこはかとなく追加させていただいておりました > 仙台
<hito_jp> で、4) メインページ側から個別ベージに移した議題を除去する、ってやらないと一貫性が崩壊するっす。
<mizuno> 先週いなかったんでアレですが
<mocchi> hito-jp: ようやくわかりますた。すみませんです。
<mizuno> 10.04の時も、ポイントリリース出てもプレスCDは更新されません
<mizuno> なので今のタイミングで多めに仕入れても問題ないす
<hito_jp> で議題が一貫性保ってないのでちょっと待って！
<mocchi> 修正しました > 議事録
<hito_jp> OSC京都とイベント用グッズは先週のだからメインページから消していいですね？（理解が間違ってたら誰か突っ込んで
<hito_jp> ごめん余計深刻に破綻するのでちょっと修正しないでいただきたい。
<mocchi> hito_jp: わかりました。しばらく手を付けないでおきます。
<hito_jp> 今の https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting の議題って期待の結果でしょうか。> 各位
<hito_jp> 問題なさそうなら+1してほしい。黙ってるとロックする
<mizuno> 京都のセミナー誰かやりたい人いる？ を足してちょ
<hito_jp> それは今から足したいの意でいいです？
<mizuno> はい
<hito_jp> で、やりたい人いる？　の意図は、「講師を決める」でニュアンス含めてあってます？
<mizuno> そうです
<hito_jp> それとも「mizunoがやるけど他にやりたい人がいるなら譲るぜ」の意？
<mizuno> 決まってないので立候補よろ。誰もいなかったらリーダーになるぜ、くらいの意で
<hito_jp> 講師を決めるの意で良さそうって感じですね。
<hito_jp> アクションアイテムも破綻してるのか……orz
<hito_jp> 坂本さん、議事録書くときはメインページとの一貫性取ってくだちい。つーかミーティングの議事録のメインページ購読してください……。
<hito_jp> んで、アクションアイテム残ってるのは意図あります？ > jkbys, mocchi
<jkbys> 残ってる？
<hito_jp> 先週報告した分がまる残りやねん
<jkbys> なんと
<jkbys> 俺は なにも 触ってない かゆ うま
<hito_jp> 先週スルーされてる。ということで残っているので正しいくさい。
<mocchi> 完了したアクションアイテムかどうかわからなかったので。中間報告だと思ってました。
<hito_jp> ……ロジカルじゃないことを「ので」で続けられましても……。
<hito_jp> たぶん、「○○だと思って確信を持って置いといた」じゃなくて「判断に迷ったから置いといた」なんだと思うんですが、そういうときは「これどないせーちゅーねん」と叫ぶのがいいんだと思います。
<jkbys> どれが残ってるやつだろう
<hito_jp> 確信を持って間違えるのは仕方ないんですが、迷ってたらちゃんと確認しましょう。
<hito_jp> で、今の状態でメインページから個別ページを作りなおせば一貫性が保てるはずです。ということで坂本さんよろしくお願いします？
<mocchi> すみません。以後気をつけます。
<hito_jp> 「気をつける」よりは「気軽に質問するようにする」が正しいと思うのです。
<jkbys> ではスタートだ
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/WIP/forum/HowToPost とか https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/WIP/ForumSubRules の確認を誰か担当してください……
<jkbys> 独自にカスタマイズしたソフトウェアをフォーラムで公開する際のガイドラインの作成(assignee未定) ← これもついでに一緒にやってしまうのがいいかな
<jkbys> 小林がやるます、でいい？
<hito_jp> （てんこ盛りにタスク溜まってるのを見なかったことにしつつ）はい
<jkbys> じゃあ議題へ
<hito_jp> すんません今週もなんかやること多すぎて手が回りません
<jkbys> OSC京都
<jkbys> [ ] セミナーの講師は？
<jkbys> ぼく8月上旬は関西にいないかもしれないれす(^q^)
<jkbys> 誰かやりませんか
<mizuno> 誰かー
<jkbys> ↑
<mocchi> ↑
<jkbys> ↑
<mizuno> 名古屋やったし、北海道もやるしなー
<jkbys> 同じネタで各地でやる人もいるやん
<mizuno> それはいくない
<mocchi> となると関西圏で残るは・・・
<hito_jp> 行けるかどーか確定してないのでやりますとも言い難い……
<hito_jp> いくやさん！　いくやさんの出番だ！
<mizuno> ついに降臨か
<chonan> 神降臨!
<ikuyaNOTE> ちょw
<ikuyaNOTE> LibOとダブルヘッダーなんですが……
<chonan> なんというオチが...
<jkbys> 時間かぶってなければ問題なしってことですね
<mizuno> それは事務局に言えば問題ないす
<hito_jp> 鬼がおる。
<ikuyaNOTE> ちょw
<jkbys> 一般参加者なのにダブルヘッダーとかかっこいいわー マジ尊敬するわー
<hito_jp> よしわかった。「Studio解禁していいです」という魔法の言葉を。
<ikuyaNOTE> そ う だ っ た
<ikuyaNOTE> 私一般参加者だったんだ……
<mocchi> studioネタ・・・というかALSAネタでよければ（ぉ
<mizuno> 逆にStudioの話とかは、リリースの谷間の京都じゃないと話せないという説も
<hito_jp> お客様全員がどんびきしている未来が浮かびました……。
<ikuyaNOTE> じゃあ私でもいいお……
<hito_jp> PulseAudioトラブルシューティングとかは需要がありそうな気がするんですがどないでしょう。
<hito_jp> 1) 無効にするな 2) ダメなアプリでだけダメなのか、それともそもそもALSAで音出てないのかチェック 3) CPUが100%になるならトリガ引いてるアプリ探す、とか
<mocchi> うーん・・・。正直PulseAudioがトラブルの原因って、最近はもうない気がするんですよねぇ
<mizuno> で内容はともかく、担当もっちーでおk?
<hito_jp> いくやさんにお願いするとプレゼン新造してもらわないといけないので避けたいところです。その分のリソース他に回したい。
<ikuyaNOTE> Pulseaudioは再生デバイスを勝手に変えよるので腹がたつお……
<hito_jp> 短期間にプレゼン2本作るからその間原稿書けません、とかいうのはちょっと損失として大きい気がする。
<jkbys> 貴重ないくやリソースを節約
<mocchi> あり？デフォルトのサウンドカードを保存するモジュールがちゃんと動いてない？？？
<hito_jp> 「原稿書けません」を「IM直せません」とかにしても可。
<ikuyaNOTE> GUIでやりたいお
<hito_jp> あれ勝手に変わってるんじゃなくて、なんかの不具合でazaliaのドライバ見えなくなって暗黙で代わってからもっかい見えるようになってる、とかろくでもないメカニズムが裏で働いてる気がします。
<mocchi> hito_jp: 私もそう思います。PulseAudioは悪くないことのほうが多いお
<ikuyaNOTE> 軟便プロファイルを変更してもHDMＩ経由のしょぼいスピーカーで再生しよる
<hito_jp> それ一般的な世界ではPulseが悪いよね……。
<mocchi> なんべんwww
<jkbys> ソフトうんこ
<ikuyaNOTE> やな誤変換
<hito_jp> とかいうことを語って頂ければ、お客さんがドンビキしない範囲でそこそこなものが語れる気がしました。いかがでそ。
<ikuyaNOTE> ですです
<mocchi> んじゃぁ京都はまかしとけ（心配を振りまく発言
<jkbys> よろしくお願いします
<hito_jp> タイタニックに乗ったつもりってやつですね……。
<hito_jp> ではよろしくお願いします（得意分野について語る分にはあんまり心配していないらしい）
<jkbys> 先週、水野さんがいなくて最終確認しなかった気がするけど、グッズって https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/BoughtItem に書いてある案の通りに注文して問題ないですか
<mizuno> 特に反対とか意見なしでしょうか
<jkbys> なさげかなー
<hito_jp> +1
<mocchi> +1
<chonan> +1
<jkbys> じゃあ注文しておきます
<jkbys> OSC仙台の申し込みが開始されました。
<jkbys> http://www.ospn.jp/osc2012-sendai/
<jkbys> [ ] 参加しますか？
<jkbys> ( 誰から言われたわけでもないけど HiroshiChonan は凱旋(?) とネタLTやらないといけない気がします )
<hito_jp> 2012年7月14日(土) 10:00-17:30ですね
<mizuno> しばたさんはどうだろうか
<hito_jp> 行きたいところです。厳密には、行ってお金を落としてきたいところです。
<jkbys> しばたさん今いないな
<mizuno> 私も行きたいけど、スケジュール的にどうかな、という感じす
<chonan> あっしはいづれにせよ襲撃予定です。
<hito_jp> 申し込み締め切りいつでしたっけ、というのをやるか、「長南さん一人でイケるかを考えて特例として2名ルール曲げるか」ですかね。
<mocchi> そう、魔法の杖ならね！！（唐突
<hito_jp> って、坂本さん里帰り兼ねて参加されたりしませんか？
<chonan> そこで杖を出してくるのですか orz
<mocchi> いまちょうど、休暇取ろうかなぁとか考えてたところでした
<chonan> LT でステマしてこいというのは引き受けますおw
<jkbys> 長南さんってまだメンバーになってなかったっけ
<hito_jp> まだなってないです。
<jkbys> いつなるんでしょうか
<chonan> さ、催促ですか? gkbr
<hito_jp> 客観的にsignificantかつsustainな貢献といわれるとまだちょっと足りない感はあるものの、あとは時間の問題。
<jkbys> 近いうち・・・と
<mocchi> ところで仙台の申し込み締め切りわかる方いませんか？
<mizuno> 6/5
<hito_jp> というかメンバーであることはどうでもよくて、レピュテーションとして信頼がおけるか否かが本質なんだと思います。
<hito_jp> で、そういう意味では長南さんに不安を抱く要素がない。
<chonan> レピュテーション的な部分は地味に心配だったりもします。仮に今の立ち位置でセミナー講師やって問題でないんじゃろか的な。
<hito_jp> 唯一の懸念は「じゃあJapanese Team名義でいいのか」ぐらいですが、ここで投票してみて明示的な反対意見がなければ「正式にメンバーでなくてもいい」というのが自分の意見です。
<jkbys> なるほど
<hito_jp> Japanese Teamの今のmemberというのはcouncilつーかdriverな立ち位置なわけで、driverでなくても承認があれば別に問題ないよね、と。
<mizuno> 問題ないんじゃなかなー
<mocchi> 私は構いません
<jkbys> そうですね
<hito_jp> で、承認出せない要素もないよね、という考え方
<hito_jp> この場合のレピュテーションというのは、「過去の実績から推定して、あの人なら問題なくこなすだろう」という要素なんで、あとはご本人の考え方次第！（外堀全部埋めてから言う奴）
<jkbys> あとは長南さんの意思次第かな？
<hito_jp> かぶった……
<jkbys> 6・5締切なら、結論を急ぐこともなさそうかな
<hito_jp> まあ次回回しでいいかと
<jkbys> セミナー
<chonan> セミナーは Team の方が立っても良さそうな気もしますが、どうなんでしょうか。
<jkbys> 担当はもっと後でもいいし
<mocchi> 私も次回までに行くか行かないか決めることにします。
<jkbys> じゃあ次回ひきつづきってことで、次へ
<jkbys> Translator Candidatesの投票(終了)
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/enroll/translator_candidates
<jkbys> 特にコメントがなければ登録します (kazken3)
<jkbys> これは報告だけかな
<hito_jp> Teamの人が立ってもいいし、長南さんが立ってもいい、という話なんじゃないかと思いますです。
<hito_jp> 特に「この人忘れてる」というのがなければ登録なんだけどすでに登録されてないかな。
<hito_jp> enroll queueに入らずにkuromaboさんがaproveしてた気が。気が。
<jkbys> 登録されてる
<jkbys> この件は以上かな
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<jkbys> では終わりましょう
<jkbys> 次回も火曜22時でいいですか
<mocchi> はい
<chonan> 了解です
<jkbys> 29日ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<chonan> おつかれさまでした
<mocchi> 議事録です: https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120522
<hito_jp> メインページのアクションアイテムが更新されてないです（おどろ線を背負いながら）
<hito_jp> 「Ubuntu Japanese Teamメンバーに認定されてないがチーム名義の活動を任せてもいいか？ 」は制約範囲がおかしい。
<hito_jp> 「特にコメントがなければ登録します (kazken3) 」が「報告のみ」なのはおかしい。「すでに登録済みだった」が正しい。
<hito_jp> 「chonanさんは確実に参加 」も記載としてはおかしい。「少なくともchonanさんは参加できる」みたいに可能表現で書くべき。mustとかshoudに読める。
<hito_jp> の4点の修正をお願いします。
<mocchi> 「制約範囲がおかしい」のところはどう書くのが適切でしょうか？
<hito_jp> 「OSC仙台でのセミナーで」とか限定表現がつくべきかと。
<hito_jp> あと「任せる」もなんか違う。
<hito_jp> 「OSC仙台でのセミナーはJapanese Team名義で行われるが、そこにchonanさんが立つのはアリか？」「アリ」というのが制約範囲かなと。
<mocchi> 了解です。
<mocchi> それとメインページのアクションアイテムは、hitoさんが先週報告したものはもう削除していいという意味でしょうか？
<hito_jp> 小林さんのタスクになたある
<kuromabo_> あれ、翻訳者CandidatesのUbuntu Japanese Translatorsへの追加はまだでは?
<kuromabo_> Launchpad Japanese Translatorsへは追加しましたが。
<hito_jp> あれ。ごめんなさい勘違いしていた気が。
<hito_jp> じゃあenroll queueに入れて登録すればいっすね
<kuromabo_> はい、お願いします。
<hito_jp> いあそこはお願いしたいです！
<kuromabo_> 了解！こっちで処理しておきます。
<hito_jp> よろしくお願いします！
<mocchi> 4点修正しました。確認をお願いします。
<hito_jp> んで今週分の議題を消してくだされ……
<mocchi> あとメインページのTranslator Candidatesの議題はどうしたらよいですか？
<hito_jp> ん。消せると思います。で、アクションアイテムに「登録する」が入る。
<hito_jp> って、今登録されたから単に消すでOKになりました。
<mocchi> らじゃ。あとOSC仙台の議題は残しておくのでOKですよね？
<hito_jp> [ ] 参加できる人は？　　になって残るのが妥当だと思います
<mocchi> 確かに。
<kuromabo_> Ubuntu Japanese Translatorsへの追加と、Enrollページからの削除まで済ませておきました。
<hito_jp> ありがとうございました。
<hito_jp> （karmaぎりぎりだったから微妙かもだけどまあ……）
<mocchi> 議事録にも反映しておきました
<mocchi> ミーティングの時間外の報告だけれどいいですよね？
<kuromabo_> うい...メッセージもつけて送っておきました。
<mocchi> ping: chonan
<chonan> 今回も送信でございますか?
<mocchi> はい。よろしくお願いしますm(_ _)m
<chonan> 承知。
<chonan> ぐぬぬ。
<chonan> 今回5/22 の議事録で「前回5/22のアクションアイテム」となってるのに気がついたでござるが、どうしたらいいんだろう。
<chonan> 議事録チェックタイムに気づかなかったのが敗因か。
<chonan> Trivial change で日付直しました。
#ubuntu-jp 2012-05-25
<azertyuio> niahr
#ubuntu-jp 2013-05-21
<hito_jp> こんばんは？
<shibata> こんばんは？
<RSA> こんばんわかめ
<hito_jp> （小林さんを召喚しています）
<shibata> 2215には離脱しなきゃいけない状況ですので、議事録とれません。
<jkbys> こんばんは
<hito_jp> 歯痛でものが考えられない状態です。どうしよう。
<jkbys> 歯医者は行ってるんですか？
<hito_jp> 切開するのも微妙な状態だから抗生物質飲んでくださいと言われました＝回復まで一晩かかります
<shibata> 2215には離脱しなきゃいけない状況ですので、議事録とれません（小林さんきたので再送）
<RSA> 海外駐在時に親知らずが3本一気に割れて大変でした
<jkbys> 一晩痛いって厳しいな
<jkbys> まぁとりあえずはじめちゃう
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> 議事録とれそうなひとー？
<hito_jp> キター
<jkbys> ｷﾀｰ
<mocchi> アレ？
<shibata> 坂本さんいきなりですが議事録お願いします。
<mocchi> え・・・ちょ・・・
<shibata> （他にとれる人が今いないんです
<mocchi> らじゃです。３分待ってくださいまし。
<RSA> 議事録？
<RSA> 一体何が始まるんだ・・・。
<shibata> ログインするまでにあった話題は「hitoさんが切開されなかった」ってことぐらいで、議事は進んでいません。
<jkbys> YouTubeの歯茎切開動画を見たくなった
<mocchi> わたしも親知らず３本あるのでそろそろ歯医者行きたい。
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130521
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<mocchi> 夕食食べてたら遅くなりましたごめんなさい。。。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<jkbys> オフラインミーティングは議題に入ってるしないかな
<shibata> 特にないとおもいます。
<hito_jp> USB Creator経由でbootable USBメモリを作成しようとするとクラッシュするバグの登録(nobuto) は消せるよーな（ごめんなさい先週消し忘れ）
<jkbys> USB Creator経由でbootable USBメモリを作成しようとするとクラッシュするバグの登録(nobuto)  は先々週に完了してるので削除で
<jkbys> かぶったわ！
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/
<jkbys> [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> これも連載だけっぽい
<hito_jp> http://gihyo.jp/magazine/SD/archive/2013/201306 って入ってましたっけ。
<hito_jp>  第2特集
<hito_jp> 研修じゃ教えてもらえない!?
<hito_jp> あなたの知らないUNIXコマンドの使い方
<hito_jp> 第4章
<hito_jp> Ubuntuç·¨
<hito_jp> GUIが苦手とする作業を効率よく解決するために，デスクトップでもコマンドが活躍する…… 水野 源
<jkbys> それ入れとかないと！
<hito_jp>  Ubuntu 13.04 “Raring Ringtail”
<hito_jp> ～新世代のUbuntuへの最初のマイルストーン～ …… 吉田 史
<jkbys> というわけで入れておいてください
<mocchi> りょうかい
<jkbys> 4月分
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/13/April
<jkbys> これは今日の議事には残して、ミーティングトップページからは削除で
<jkbys> イベント関連
<jkbys>     http://atnd.org/event/E0015335の準備
<jkbys>     [ ] 予算としてどれぐらい注ぎ込めるか？
<jkbys>         諸経費として2万ぐらいあるとリッチ
<jkbys>         けちけち路線ならゼロに近くすることも可能
<jkbys> イベントなんてめったにしてないし、つぎ込んでよさそう
<hito_jp> とりあえず周辺の準備とかじゃんけん大会とかのために予算を頂けると（ごめんなさい直前になりましたorz）
<hito_jp> たぶん、食材1万+じゃんけん商品（Server本x1とSoftware Design xN）ぐらいで
<hito_jp> 2万あるといろいろとリッチです。たぶん。
<jkbys> じゃあ基本2万で、状況によって足が出ても4万までOKってことでいい気がする
<hito_jp> ありがたきしあわせー
<jkbys> 予算の集計、ずっとしてないけど近いうちにやっときますね・・・
<shibata> （途中ですが離脱します、ごめんなさい）
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした
<jkbys> 遠隔地から来て喋ったりスタッフしたりする人の交通費って、OSCと同じように申請に応じて出す、でいいのかな
<hito_jp> いえーす。まんじゅんさんは北海道からなので黒幕マネー（道場に出演ともいう）からとりあえず出てます
<hito_jp> たぶん関西からのしゃべる組がしんどいかんじなので、そこにつぎ込むでいいんじゃないかなぁと。
<jkbys> ではそのように
<hito_jp> なお、当日のベーシックなランチについてはグリー株式会社さんの超全面的なご支援により、チーム予算とは別枠のところで出ています。
<jkbys> ありがてぇ
<hito_jp> Lサイズピザ15枚＋飲み物となっており、会場とあわせてもはや平身低頭しかできないレベル。
<jkbys> [ ] ノベルティは出せそう？
<jkbys>     調整忘れてましたごめんなさい
<jkbys>         Tシャツとボールペンみたいな軽いものを水野さんにハンドキャリーしてもらう？
<jkbys>         事前に柴田さんちへ送る？
<hito_jp> ……計算すると、おひとりさま Lサイズピザ 1/4 + αで大変なことになるんですけどね……。
<hito_jp> ノベルティについては、ストラップとボールペンは吐いてもいいかなぁと思っています。
<jkbys> じゃあ手元のストラップとボールペンを持っていきます
<hito_jp> よろしくお願いします。
<jkbys> [ ] あとは？
<hito_jp> 事前確認のために yutaka-m さんが……あれ、おられない。
<hito_jp> なにかヌケモレがあったら今のうちに調整したいです。したいです。
<hito_jp> なお、入場時間は 12:30-13:00 推奨なので全力でご注意ください。
<jkbys> お、おう
<mocchi> うーん、Ustの話ってどうなったんでしたっけ？
<hito_jp> この時間以外に来ると、グリーさんの中の人が死にます！　Japanese Teamのスタッフ側も死にます！
<mocchi> 徹夜組ダメゼッタイ（違
<hito_jp> あと、正面入口は閉まっています！　
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/OfflineTokyo201305/Route 正面の横（5mぐらい）にあるこっちの入り口から入れるはずですのでご注意ください。
<glShibata> お手伝いスタッフの人はスタッフwikiの事前集合時間と場所に集まる認識で大丈夫でしょうか
<hito_jp> ぐらいかなぁ。ガチのスタッフは可能なら11:00ぐらいに日比谷線のところに居ていただけると助かります。グリーさん側は12:00に
<glShibata> 了解しました
<hito_jp> 入場する形でそこから対応して頂く予定です。
<hito_jp> たぶん1hあれば買い物できるはず！　はず！
<hito_jp> スタッフページを印刷したものを持ってきて頂けると泣いて喜びます。
<hito_jp> とりあえずこれぐらいでございます。
<glShibata> 他にお手伝いスタッフとして事前にしておくべきこととかってあったりしますか？wikiの内容を熟読しておくなど
<hito_jp> 朝ごはんはしっかり食べてきてくださいね……（遠い目）
<glShibata> りょうかいですー
<hito_jp> （買い出しリストの、クッキーとかチョコレートはすげーぶっちゃけるとピザとか食べてられないスタッフ用です。嘘です。そこまでは行きませんが昼の時間帯に食事が取れるとは限らないです）
<jkbys> 食事の持ち込みはOKなんでしたっけ
<hito_jp> グリーさんに「ベジタリアン用ランチ持ち込みますけどOK」って聞いてあるんで大丈夫なはずです。
<jkbys> なるほど
<hito_jp> 実際にはベジタリアンだけじゃなくてチーズ嫌いな人用とかもありますが……
<hito_jp> エビカニダメな人はごめんなさい、かもしれないのが悔いが残るところです……。
<jkbys> 人間ドックでチーズとか食い過ぎないでねって言われたけdo
<jkbys> 気にせず食うよ！
<hito_jp> そういう人向けにサブウェイがあるよ！
<hito_jp> 一人前300〜400kcalだよ！
<jkbys> もう血管つまってもいいや
<jkbys> 終わりでいいですか
<hito_jp> かようび２２時でいいです（先手
<jkbys> じゃあ28日22時ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130521
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした。熱が出てきているので倒れます……。
<mocchi> お疲れさまです。。。
<guest-minori> test
#ubuntu-jp 2014-05-19
<C0FFEE> Ubuntu Server14.04から、ubuntu-desktopをインストールする時、sudo su -で、rootになってないと,
<C0FFEE> インストール後、ログインできない問題を見つけました。
<C0FFEE> しかし、昨日、#ubuntuでは、別の方が、同じ質問をして、
<C0FFEE> sudo su - は、必要ないと説明されていたのですが、本当でしょうか？ちょっと、気に留めといてください。
<C0FFEE> rootになってからの、コマンドは、taskselです。
<C0FFEE> Empathyのスマイリーが、表示されていないので、アンインストールしたのですが、バグは、報告されてますでしょうか？
#ubuntu-jp 2014-05-20
<C0FFEE> ソフトウェアセンターのドロップボックスって、本家のと同じように利用できるドロップボックスでしょうか？
<hito_jp> ぐぬぬ
<hito_jp> こばやしさんがこない。よんできます
<hito_jp> 応答しねぇぇえぇええ！　しねぇええええ！
<hito_jp> こばやしさん来ませんがミーティングに参加できそうなかた？
<jkbys> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは
<chonan> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<hito_jp> やったよ小林さんがきたよ！（つい数分前の「応答しねぇぇえぇええ！　しねぇええええ！」を棚にあげながら）
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> 議事録係を確保していただけると……？
<jkbys> だれや
<hito_jp> みずのさんいけます？
<mizuno> ちょっとまっていただければ
<jkbys> 熱が下がったばかりで気持ち悪いので途中で消えるかもしれません
<mizuno> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140520
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションでなにかありますか
<jkbys> 14.04リリースパーティー関東のイベントページ作成(shibata) これもういらんな
<mizuno> 消しておきましょう
<jkbys> チームレポートに5月分としてオフラインミーティング追加で
<jkbys> OSC Kyoto 2014
<jkbys>     [ ] 参加する？
<jkbys>         [ ] 申し込み担当は誰？
<jkbys>         [ ] セミナー担当は誰？
<jkbys> いつまでに決めればいいんやろ
<mizuno> 締切はもう少し先なんだけど、セミナー枠が先着順で希望が埋まってくので早いほうがいいです
<jkbys> 参加はするってことでいいんじゃないかな
<hito_jp> かな（寝ながら）
<mizuno> いいと思います
<jkbys> セミナーも仮タイトルで申し込んでしまえばいいんじゃない
<mizuno> じゃあ担当未定で、申し込みだけしちゃいましょう
<hito_jp> 担当者を決めればOKかなぁと。選択肢は、
<manzyun> お疲れ様です。
<hito_jp> a) みずのさん　　b) 水野さん 　c) ミズノさん　？
<mizuno> 申し込みはしておきましょう
<jkbys> よろしくお願いします
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<manzyun> 北海道OSCのブースで一つ。
<manzyun> UbuntuとMixxxによるDJセットを展示してみたいと思ったのですが、いかがでしょうか。
<jkbys> なんぞそれ
<manzyun> 元ネタはこちらのレシピになるのですが。　第238回　夏休み特別企画・MixxxでDJになろう！：Ubuntu Weekly Recipe｜gihyo.jp … 技術評論社
<manzyun> http://gihyo.jp/admin/serial/01/ubuntu-recipe/0238
<hito_jp> 展示してみたいことを「いかがでしょうか」と相談するそのこころはいったい。
<manzyun> スペース的に既に厳しい可能性があるかと思いまして。
<hito_jp> いいかえると、相談する＝具体的になんか問題点がある　はずで、その問題点を共有せんことには相談にならんきがする！
<jkbys> スペースと音楽を流して迷惑にならんかどうかが問題と違うかな
<manzyun> 音は鳴らさない（ヘッドフォンからの出力のみ）つもりでいます。
<jkbys> じゃあいいんじゃないの
<manzyun> ありがとうございます！
<hito_jp> つまりだ、「心の底からこれは問題無い、問題があったらその場で焼き土下座してもかまわない」と思える要素は相談しよう、そうでなければ「問題はない。あったら焼きドゲザる」と宣言するがよいみたいな。
<mizuno> 使う機材ってなに？
<hito_jp> ああああ。焼き土下座しても構わないと思えない要素は相談しよう、がただしい。
<jkbys> Creative Commonsライセンスとかの音楽を使う必要があるんかな
<mizuno> 事務局からの展示レイアウト案では1スペース貰えてるので、そこに収められるならいいんだけど
<hito_jp> もしくは著作権切れとかかなぁ
<manzyun> Creative Commonsライセンスの音楽は準備します。
<mizuno> 電力使う機材をあんまり使うなっていうゆるいルールはある。大型のサーバー筐体とかじゃなければ問題ないけど、いちおー持ち込む機材はノートPCとタブレット程度って言ってるんで
<manzyun> 機材に関しては「Numark Mixtrack Pro」というUSB接続MIDIコントローラー、自分のラップトップマシン、PCスタンド、という構成の予定です。
<manzyun> ラップトップマシン以外の電源は必要ないです。
<mizuno> じゃあいいんでないかな
<jkbys> じゃあいいってことで
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<manzyun> ありがとうございます！
<jkbys> 無ければ終わりかな
<jkbys> 次回も火曜でいいですか
<hito_jp> びみょーに「相談すべきは相談せよ」がスルーされて惨事を引き起こした前科があるので、「これは問題ない、問題あったらセップクする」と宣言できるかどうか、でご確認くだされ。
<hito_jp> はい。> 火曜日
<manzyun> 火曜日で大丈夫です。
<chonan> 火曜日大丈夫です
<jkbys> では27日ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<manzyun> お疲れ様でした。
<mizuno> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140520
<hito_jp> さあまんじゅん氏確認して送信するんだ！（押しつけがかり）
<manzyun> サーイエッサー
<chonan> そういえば、まんじゅんさん、OSCでコスプレしないの?(おまえと一緒にするな)
<mizuno> 彼にはオレンジのツナギという正装があってですね
<hito_jp> オレンジ……。つまり全裸か……！
<manzyun> アイエェェェ？！ 全裸！？ 全裸ナンデ？！
<hito_jp> 全裸じゃないとアーマークラス下がらないじゃないですか。
<chonan> じゃあ、ぜひ正装でw
<mizuno> ではあとはヨロシク
<manzyun> 議事録送信行いました。確認おねがいします！
<hito_jp> なにを確認しろというのか。
<hito_jp> プロセスとして定められてない限り、問題点が具体的じゃないと相談はできないのですよ！
<manzyun> 考えてみればそうですよね。（だったら考えろという話ですが。）
<manzyun> うーん思考力がタリン。
<manzyun> 相談するなら具体的に、と。
<hito_jp> 思考力とかアイデアとかモチベーションというものはありません。習慣です。
<hito_jp> 足りないとしたら習慣なのです。
<manzyun> 承知いたしました。
#ubuntu-jp 2014-05-25
<C0FFEE> Ubuntu Japanese Teamに入るには、どのようなスキルが必要でしょうか？　プログラマーの方は、多いのでしょうか？
<C0FFEE> Debianに先に入るのが正しいのでしょうか？
<C0FFEE> サーバもそうですが、言語は、どのような言語を学といいでしょうか？
<C0FFEE> 学→学ぶですね。
<C0FFEE> カノニカルの正社員の方は、いらっしゃるのでしょうか？イギリスないし外国の方は、日本のチームにいますか？
<C0FFEE> #ubuntu　の方に、入ってたりする方は、どうでしょうか？いらっしゃいますか？
<C0FFEE> Ubuntu と Debianというのは、どういった違いがあるのでしょうか？
#ubuntu-jp 2015-05-18
<kuro> こんばんは
#ubuntu-jp 2015-05-19
<mizuno> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは（遅刻
<mizuno> しかしこばやしさんがいない
<hito_jp> 今日話さないと爆発四散する要素ありましたっけ
<mizuno> たぶんない、かな。イベント申し込みました、の報告くらいだと思う
<hito_jp> とばしてよさそうですかね
<hito_jp> とばそう。スキップ！
<mizuno> はい
<mizuno> おつかれさまでした
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした
#ubuntu-jp 2016-05-24
<yutakam> あ
#ubuntu-jp 2016-05-27
<anes_> Hi friends , i try preseed using pinguy , but not working
<anes_> my preseed is : http://pastie.org/10854841
<anes_> any body pls help
#ubuntu-jp 2018-05-25
<slacko64_5401> do you wish to know about Japan ?
<slacko64_5401> once vietnam was thought to have created hiroshima
<slacko64_5401> there are weird things in history like that's incredible and the ayatolla kohmeni that seem to suggest people do live on from an original planet / earth
<slacko64_5401> Japan likes me
<slacko64_5401> they think i'm like cool guy thats on usa tv now that is not uncool.
<slacko64_5401> they have seen me experience things that makes them ask me -- is that you Arthur ?
<slacko64_5401> i did a painting that helps them
<slacko64_5401> i have seen ghosts
<slacko64_5401> i visuallized my death and i could describe planetary headed somewhere
<slacko64_5401> i have pena
<slacko64_5401> you can grow a soul that is not sumo and march of dimes.  they're sensitive about crucifixion
<slacko64_5401> what i mean to say is we can grow a soul.  me and God had to grow a soul we got hurt.
<slacko64_5401> no one talks about how i was a confuscious computer, not even china, even it hurt someone that should not have been hurt upon death.  it used to save lives, because i even met that guy some weird japanese unibomber sight that never left me, he is booger that drives the japanese terrorist destroy thing.   he's not the plane bomber.  i'm in the bible.  its not even those planes see they like me like the other comic on tv in us, something like -- to
<slacko64_5401> this guy he looks even japanese, i hear all those are they call them "cintas" people in usa
<slacko64_5401> they even said i think we're wrong i hope you like our food.  you mean to the door step ?  yep.
#ubuntu-jp 2018-05-26
<xzewpoc> THIS IS AN EMERGENCY NOTICE THIS IS NOT SPAM: THIS NOTICE IS CURRENTLY GOING OUT TO ALL CHANNELS THROUGH THE FREENODE EMERGENCY NOTIFICATION SYSTEM: GRUMBLE HAS INADVERTENTLY NOT RESET THE FREENODE SECURITY PASSWORD CAUSING A BREAK IN FREENODE SECURITY WHERE ALL PASSWORDS HAVE BEEN RELEASED. PLEASE SEE GRUMLE IN #FREENODE FOR INFORMATION ON HOW TO SECURE YOUR ACCOUNT!!
<xzewpoc> barippi NoteOn znz_jp moei higgins emiryun_ iwaim__ fudanshi techie2501 Henrich dabura667 switch- Guest89313 ubuntulog uwabami ahayzen
